# Ice



## whistler (Jul 15, 2010)

I am the owner of a new WSM -- love it -- and was wondering if anybody has frozen a full water pan as a way to help keep the temps down for a cold smoke.

Any thoughts?

Thanks.

Whistler


----------



## rdknb (Jul 15, 2010)

I have never done that, but thinking about it, it should work


----------



## nwdave (Jul 15, 2010)

Interesting, should work.....BUT.......you must be a newbie..... you got room in your freezer to do something like this?????????????

Hang around with this crowd much longer and you'll have to figure out a different method.  I'm still trying to figure out where to stick freezer #3.  Welcome aboard.


----------



## meateater (Jul 15, 2010)

Being 112* today that's a great idea.


----------



## adiochiro3 (Jul 15, 2010)

Curious idea.  I used to use an electric plate and a small cast iron skillet to generate smoke with low heat for the "cold" smoke.  I assume you mean a "cool" smoke (below 100*) for cheeses, etc.  If you are going for a true cold smoke for preserving, don't forget the brine to prevent food born illness.


----------



## nwdave (Jul 15, 2010)

Now, seriously, look at an Amazin' Smoker.  I forgot the proper splits but I have one with another on the way and I gotta tell ya, it's the answer.  I've been playing around with many different methods to "cold smoke" (check some of my old threads over in GOSM's) and this IS THE ANSWER.  Mr Todd Johnson will take care of you.  Yes, this is an unsolicitated endorsement.  Like you, I've been chasing that answer, and thanks to Todd, I've found it.  And I've got two GOSM's to keep happy.  You betcha.


----------



## whistler (Jul 16, 2010)

> Originally Posted by *NWDave*
> 
> 
> 
> Interesting, should work.....BUT.......you must be a newbie..... you got room in your freezer to do something like this?????????????


LOL.

I can always temporarily make room in one of my four freezers.  Especially in summer before hunting season starts.  Come December it could get a bit dicey.


----------



## whistler (Jul 16, 2010)

adiochiro3 said:


> Curious idea.  I used to use an electric plate and a small cast iron skillet to generate smoke with low heat for the "cold" smoke.  I assume you mean a "cool" smoke (below 100*) for cheeses, etc.  If you are going for a true cold smoke for preserving, don't forget the brine to prevent food born illness.


I was thinking more for cheese, I have some Gouda that I would like to try and smoke.


----------



## whistler (Jul 16, 2010)

I'd love to get the Amazin' Smoker equip but I need to work up enough points.  The WSM pretty much did me in for a while. 

Thanks for the input everyone.  I'll give it a shot one of these weekends and give a report back.

Whistler


----------



## caveman (Jul 16, 2010)

NWDave said:


> Now, seriously, look at an Amazin' Smoker.  I forgot the proper splits but I have one with another on the way and I gotta tell ya, it's the answer.  I've been playing around with many different methods to "cold smoke" (check some of my old threads over in GOSM's) and this IS THE ANSWER.  Mr Todd Johnson will take care of you.  Yes, this is an unsolicitated endorsement.  Like you, I've been chasing that answer, and thanks to Todd, I've found it.  And I've got two GOSM's to keep happy.  You betcha.


Yeah, I am with Dave on this one.  I hear too many good things about the Amazin' Smoker to just blow it off.  My toy list is full right now so I can not purchase just yet but it is on my "To Get List" as soon as the boss approves my budget.  Good luck.  (Four freezers.  Huh.  I can only dream.)


----------



## squirrel (Jul 20, 2010)

I just ordered the 54 pack of these:

 http://www.icepackstore.com/

I received a cold shipped seafood order from a company that used them. They are reusable, stay frozen longer. So, with shipping 54 cost me 15.10. I think they will be easier to deal with than chunks of ice. I'll let you know what happens.

I have been reusing the ones that came in my seafood order and they seem to work great, but it was only two so for a cold smoke that isn't quite enough.


----------

